# what are the definitive masters of theorbos?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Than i discover interrest for this instrument since i like lute so mutch,so i want to know the ultimate masters of this instrument.I notice the instrument his hudge so i Wonder if the best theorbos player were big dude like 6'' foot 6 inch(hypotetical?).

The music of Girolamo kapsberger spark interrest in me for this instrument and of course william lawes.I dont want to make a tedious research i want to hear the best?

:tiphat:


----------

